# SuperNanny



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I love Jeff Silverman , he always has different stuff. He's an IAABC member and DSD blogger.and always has some form of humor to his remarks. But I've said this myself, ... if you want to learn some good dog training methods, follow the ideas that the Supernanny uses. LOL The pictures are down on the sight. Technical problem ... http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/d...at-supernanny-can-teach-us-about-dog-training


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

How true.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for throwing this in, Dave. I've been re-reading Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" and "Mine" this week (as well as going back to hand feeding every piece of kibble at meal times) because Mojo's had a resurgence of the "mouthiness/toothiness/guarding" he had as a pup. Mild, infrequent setback right now, but oh ..... what we went through with this little guy 2-3 years ago to extinguish this behavior! I like how Silverman writes -- and his use of humor.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great article for training! It is not just for stubborn behaviors, it is for all training.

Thanks for letting us read the article.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cindi said:


> Thanks for throwing this in, Dave. I've been re-reading Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" and "Mine" this week (as well as going back to hand feeding every piece of kibble at meal times) because Mojo's had a resurgence of the "mouthiness/toothiness/guarding" he had as a pup. Mild, infrequent setback right now, but oh ..... what we went through with this little guy 2-3 years ago to extinguish this behavior! I like how Silverman writes -- and his use of humor.


yep Cindi , we don't hand feed enough. Very important as pups. Make them earn their keep LOL. NILIF . rocks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Great article for training! It is not just for stubborn behaviors, it is for all training.
> 
> Thanks for letting us read the article.


Right on Linda.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cindi said:


> Thanks for throwing this in, Dave. I've been re-reading Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" and "Mine" this week (as well as going back to hand feeding every piece of kibble at meal times) because Mojo's had a resurgence of the "mouthiness/toothiness/guarding" he had as a pup. Mild, infrequent setback right now, but oh ..... what we went through with this little guy 2-3 years ago to extinguish this behavior! I like how Silverman writes -- and his use of humor.


If you like Jeff, here is an article on RG. by him. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/puppy-behavior-emergency-resource-guarding


----------

